# Ends are too short to weave in...(k)



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. I'm working on the middle strip, and when I went to pick it up this evening I discovered, to my horror, that one of my little boys (probably the 4 year old as we have been practicing with scissors lately) had picked up my scissors and cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors. :evil: :roll: So now instead of the long tails I had left, I have only maybe inch long tails left. After I got over my initial shock, I reminded myself that at least he hadn't cut the actual knitting, and he hadn't cut himself, so it could have been worse. He probably thought he was helping, but he was already asleep when I discovered what was done so I haven't gotten to ask which one did it or why. I know I shouldn't have left my work out, but in his defense they were the kids' safety scissors that I had been using as I didn't want to go get out my actual sewing scissors. Anyway, luckily I have all you more experienced knitters to turn to for help. Do I have to pull it all out (the strip is about half done) or is there some to save it? The ends are all at the edge of the work on the same side, and as this is the middle strip they will be in a seam. What would you do? Thank you in advance!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I would try a crochet hook and all the patience I could muster. Lots of luck. Suzi


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I agree, try as small a crochet hook as possible with the yarn to get the maximum number of slip stitches


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Latch hook! The kind used for latch-hook rug making. I read about it somewhere and bought one for my k-tools box. Haven't tried it yet but I'll bet it works and they had one at my local variety store.

That is funny! Yep I'll bet he was proudly trying to help you. My 2 y/o used to take all the stitches off the needles. And that was when I knew very little about recovering from knitting snafus. It tended to end my project!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

My one year old had a beautiful auburn curl on the top of her head until her three year old sister snipped it off. I always kept my knitting safe from kids, however, cats are another story.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The remaining tails are only an inch long? Assuming you do NOT want to rip out all that work and start over, my thought is to get some fabric 'glue', tie firm square knots with a tiny dab of the glue inside the knot. If joining the different colours together doesn't work for you, then how about tieing on the cut-off ends?

Or, you could do what one person did on a very loosely worked afghan-stitch throw I bought _just_ to take apart: where the yarn was joined, s/he had used (matching colour) sewing thread to secure the ends in place. Just to look at it, the joins were not obvious; if they had been, I might have left it in the Goodwill store. The sewn joins were a big bother to undo!

Good luck.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean has some great ideas for you. I have to remember the one about using sewing thread. 
When my ends are short I weave the needle into the fabric making sure the eye is right next to the end of the yarn. Then put the yarn through the eye and push the needle through the fabric where you have it threaded. jinx


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jessica-Jean has some great ideas for you. I have to remember the one about using sewing thread.
> When my ends are short I weave the needle into the fabric making sure the eye is right next to the end of the yarn. Then put the yarn through the eye and push the needle through the fabric where you have it threaded. jinx


What I do when mine is too short is to run the needle (empty and unthreaded) through the stitches where I want to hide the ends, then thread the needle with the too short end. It slides right through. You have to run the empty needle under close to where the ends are.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yup, that is what I was trying to say. Thanks for helping me out.


Cindy M said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean has some great ideas for you. I have to remember the one about using sewing thread.
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. I'm working on the middle strip, and when I went to pick it up this evening I discovered, to my horror, that one of my little boys (probably the 4 year old as we have been practicing with scissors lately) had picked up my scissors and cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors. :evil: :roll: So now instead of the long tails I had left, I have only maybe inch long tails left. After I got over my initial shock, I reminded myself that at least he hadn't cut the actual knitting, and he hadn't cut himself, so it could have been worse. He probably thought he was helping, but he was already asleep when I discovered what was done so I haven't gotten to ask which one did it or why. I know I shouldn't have left my work out, but in his defense they were the kids' safety scissors that I had been using as I didn't want to go get out my actual sewing scissors. Anyway, luckily I have all you more experienced knitters to turn to for help. Do I have to pull it all out (the strip is about half done) or is there some to save it? The ends are all at the edge of the work on the same side, and as this is the middle strip they will be in a seam. What would you do? Thank you in advance!


I'd say tie the ends together on the wrong side.

And... just so that you would not feel that bad - a story.
My cousin, who is now ... ha. well, 25-6 y, a grown man (not that it always shows  ), when was not 4, but like... 5 or more likely even 6, cut the power cable to their tv. While it was working. 220V power cable. Thankfully, the handles of the scissors (my ant's big sewing scissors) were plastic and he is very much alive (and even a bit smarter by now). Of course, the tv have like exploded and there were biiig holes in the scissors...


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. ... one of my little boys . . . cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors.


Another good reason why to work in ends as you go along.

...and hug the child who thought he was helping Mom with her knitting by tidying up all those loose ends ... and as you said didn't cut into actual fabric.


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all! I feel much better about it this morning than I did last night. I was wondering if tying knots and using a bit of glue would work since they will be in the seam. I hadn't thought of using sewing thread, that is a good idea too. HandyFamily, wow, he sure had an angel looking over him!! That must have been terrifying for his mother, I can't even imagine! I think it is a great idea to weave in the ends as you go. It would keep them safe, and there wouldn't be so many to weave at the end! Since the kids were asleep when I had the initial shock, he (the 4 year old confessed this morning) didn't get nearly the scolding he would have gotten last night. Just a small one about needing to ask first. Little boys are creatures of impulse, that is for sure!


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

wordancer said:


> breezy622 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. ... one of my little boys . . . cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors.
> ...


He did get a hug too.  He is the 3rd of 4 children, and it is amazing how much more patience I have with the younger ones than I did with the older. My oldest complains that I did all my parental experimenting on her, and it isn't fair that her younger siblings get the benefit of my experience, lol (She is nearly 12).


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> My oldest complains that I did all my parental experimenting on her, and it isn't fair that her younger siblings get the benefit of my experience, lol (She is nearly 12).


LOL, my oldest daughter felt the same way, she was constantly saying. "Mom, you never let me _____".


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> Thank you all! I feel much better about it this morning than I did last night. I was wondering if tying knots and using a bit of glue would work since they will be in the seam. I hadn't thought of using sewing thread, that is a good idea too. HandyFamily, wow, he sure had an angel looking over him!! That must have been terrifying for his mother, I can't even imagine! I think it is a great idea to weave in the ends as you go. It would keep them safe, and there wouldn't be so many to weave at the end! Since the kids were asleep when I had the initial shock, he (the 4 year old confessed this morning) didn't get nearly the scolding he would have gotten last night. Just a small one about needing to ask first. Little boys are creatures of impulse, that is for sure!


I'd say tie little knots.
As for mu cousin and his mom - she was at work at the time. And thankfully y granny, who was minding him, was at the kitchen in the moment, otherwise she might have a hard attack seeing that. And she managed to come in the room just before he "reconnected" the cut cable with some tape, as he was planing on...


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Handy Family: Great story!!

My little girl once shocked herself taking apart a night light while it was plugged in. She almost didn't tell us because she thought she'd been naughty. She wasn't hurt but I think she got quite a surprise!

I've heard about kids who remove all the labels from the canned foods to "help" and I had a brother in law who opened all the presents under the tree before everyone got up Christmas morning.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Handy Family: Great story!!
> 
> I've heard about kids who remove all the labels from the canned foods to "help"  and I had a brother in law who opened all the presents under the tree before everyone got up Christmas morning.


Hahaha, I like that!
And than... "What's for diner?" - "Surprise, surprise! Might be tuna fish, might be pineapple... "


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > Handy Family: Great story!!
> ...


ROFL!!! That would be a good one for April Fools Day!


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> Handy Family: Great story!!
> 
> My little girl once shocked herself taking apart a night light while it was plugged in. She almost didn't tell us because she thought she'd been naughty. She wasn't hurt but I think she got quite a surprise!
> 
> I've heard about kids who remove all the labels from the canned foods to "help" and I had a brother in law who opened all the presents under the tree before everyone got up Christmas morning.


When my mom was going thru chemo the first time, she had major problems tolerating it so they would give her drugs to help with nausea, etc and would put her to sleep. Daddy would medicate her Thursday PM and Monday AM she would go back to work. When she wasn't on a chemo weekend, she didn't remember the chemo weekends.

We learned she wasn't sleeping all the way thru Sunday AM when one week she waited until we were at church and she ordered a bunch of stuff from LL Bean, Lands End, etc. When the packages started rolling in, we put them under the tree thinking they were from grandparents. Next chemo weekend, again, while we were at church, she opened all the boxes and wrapped all the presents but didn't put names on the packages. No more chemo before Christmas morning so no one had any idea what was what. It was too funny!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I've heard about kids who remove all the labels from the canned foods to "help"  and I had a brother in law who opened all the presents under the tree before everyone got up Christmas morning.





MaryMargaret said:


> Hahaha, I like that!
> And than... "What's for diner?" - "Surprise, surprise! Might be tuna fish, might be pineapple... "


At age 11, I used to come home (to where I'd grown up with my grandmother, but she was gone then) from the boarding school my mother and step-father sent me to and forage for meals ... among the unlabeled olive-drab k-rations my uncle brought home from the armory. If the can rattled when shaken, it was M&Ms. Everything else was a surprise meal! I was usually home alone those weekends. Thanks for sparking the memory.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard about kids who remove all the labels from the canned foods to "help"  and I had a brother in law who opened all the presents under the tree before everyone got up Christmas morning.
> ...


Kids have impeccable candy-detecting auditory systems!

My mom said when I was little I'd listen carefully from the bedroom to the noises she made in the kitchen, stand up in my crib, and yell "Mommy, what are you going to the cupboard and opening the door and reaching behind the dishes and getting the Hershey bar for?"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Kids have impeccable candy-detecting auditory systems!
> 
> My mom said when I was little I'd listen carefully from the bedroom to the noises she made in the kitchen, stand up in my crib, and yell "Mommy, what are you going to the cupboard and opening the door and reaching behind the dishes and getting the Hershey bar for?"


:thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


WOW! You should have been a detective baby / kid!


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi I can relate to the story about the kitchen cupboard door being opened.
When I was about ten we had a pet rabbit - a wild one which someone had caught and gave it to Dad who decided 'bunny' would make a good pet for my sister and I.
The rabbit had a hutch outside but every morning it was allowed into the house and would run free for the rest of the day. Mum put the previous day's newspaper on the bathroom floor where the rabbit made its 'deposits' and a broken handled cup held its orange cordial for its drink!! 
When Mum made her favourite sultana cake she discovered 'bunny' really liked sultanas and that became his treat.
As soon as she opened the cupboard door (which squeaked as it opened) the rabbit would come hopping from wherever it was napping and it would squat on the floor below the cupboard, sit back and up on its hind feet and 'beg' for a few sultanas!
Bunny escaped out of the house at one point - but Mum had a brilliant idea to send me out with the brown paper bag (complete with sultanas in it) to rattle the bag as I walked down the driveway to try and find Bunny. Sure enough he emerged and followed me around the back of the house and through the door to be 'rewarded' for his return (not for the escape though!!!) - He didn't escape again!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

I tie the ends together in a reef knot then sew really well over that section. Reminds me of when I was little. My mum was going to art classes and she was doing an oil painting of lilacs. It was propped up against the sitting room wall next day and in my wisdom I didn't like all the mauves and purples so decided it need some red blobs as well!!!!!!! They weren't appreciated!


----------



## yvone (May 11, 2012)

bind it with satin ribbon to edge it or overlock the edges for security


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

If you have enough wool left over - or buy a colour which will look OK with the blanket and crochet over the edge all around it - double crochet to start with and then a second round with a scalloped edge. It will cover those tied off ends nicely and no one need know that wasn't the original design!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

are these cuts are on the edge where you are going to put a border? If so I would just leave them and work them into the border.I've never done that but I think it would work. Someone else might have a better idea. Good luck with that. When my daughter was 5 and we bought a new house I was outside or something and when I came back in she proudly showed me how she had unpacked the house by removing all the little rubber tips on the door stoppers I laughed and explained that we really needed those where they were.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Sit back awhile and think about it and you would most likely laugh, I know I would. The throw would probably take a second seat to the thoughts of how he did it. Priceless memories I say.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

I would crochet down the edge with a simple double crochet (uk) single crochet (us) over the cut off ends, this will neaten it up.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I tied the ends together on the one my little one "helped" me with then crocheted a boarder around the edges working over the short ends.


----------



## janetsquire (Jan 25, 2012)

Try tying a piece of cotton to the end to lengthen it and sew in and usual. I haven't tried it with knitting but have had the same sort of experience with cross stitch.


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter, when she was 4, left an uncapped pen in her bed and there was a big ink blot on the sheet when she woke up. however, she used her initiative and cut the whole big blot out with her scissors, so instead of a stained sheet we had one withe a six inch hole in it !


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

These childhood "helper" stories have me laughing out loud!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would sew it on the sewing machine like you would for a steek. I use a narrow, short zigzag stitch and would sew just outside the last stitch and the ends. Then you can use one of the other ladies suggestions to weave the ends in. Otherwise an inch of yarn will not hold, especially if it is not wool.
God bless the children. My daughter cut her sister's pony tail off practically at the scalp right on top of her head. You can imagine that hair do until it grew out.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I have no suggestion, since the ones I thought of were all mentioned here. I just wanted to thank everyone for making me smile warmly about the "helpful" things my children did over the years. Glad you had the evening to sleep on your little one's helpful craftsmanship. LOL I hope the poor baby didn't get in big trouble for trying to help. All's well that ends well. 
As for the 12 year old, when my daughter, who is younger, complained that I loved my son more, I simply replied, "No. I have just known him much longer." She didn't know how to reply to that, so I didn't get that complaint any more. Now, she is 31 and says, "You guys [the parents] loved Clarke more as a boy, but I know Dad loves me the best now and that is what really matters!" We don't dispute that and neither does my son! Girls!! LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think crocheting a border and incorporating the cut ends is good, but I would put a knot in the end close to the fabric before crocheting over them. It will prevent the stitches coming loose.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

First a disclaimer: I'm a newbie. If there was enough yarn to tie a knot near the surface (and the yarn was thin enough) you could attach a piece of the same yarn, creating a tail to weave in. The knot might just "rest" under a stitch.

At any rate, I'm sure your afghan will be lovely and wonderfully warm to who ever it covers!

pzoe


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

breezy622 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. I'm working on the middle strip, and when I went to pick it up this evening I discovered, to my horror, that one of my little boys (probably the 4 year old as we have been practicing with scissors lately) had picked up my scissors and cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors. :evil: :roll: So now instead of the long tails I had left, I have only maybe inch long tails left. After I got over my initial shock, I reminded myself that at least he hadn't cut the actual knitting, and he hadn't cut himself, so it could have been worse. He probably thought he was helping, but he was already asleep when I discovered what was done so I haven't gotten to ask which one did it or why. I know I shouldn't have left my work out, but in his defense they were the kids' safety scissors that I had been using as I didn't want to go get out my actual sewing scissors. Anyway, luckily I have all you more experienced knitters to turn to for help. Do I have to pull it all out (the strip is about half done) or is there some to save it? The ends are all at the edge of the work on the same side, and as this is the middle strip they will be in a seam. What would you do? Thank you in advance!


Sounds like a genuine attempt to help rather than being naughty. Maybe your son will take up knitting when he's a bit older.
This is fiddly but it has worked for me. Weave your sewing needle into where you want to weave in the end in so that just the needle eye is still out. - thread the short yarn end into the needle and pull it through.
Here's another way that I've used. You say all the short ends are on a side that will be a seam so that's lucky. Stitch the seam, catching the short ends under the seaming thread as you go.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

wordancer said:


> breezy622 said:
> 
> 
> > My oldest complains that I did all my parental experimenting on her, and it isn't fair that her younger siblings get the benefit of my experience, lol (She is nearly 12).
> ...


And now that they're all grown up, they say, "Mom, you're nicer to the dog than you were to us!". It never ends. Once a mother, always a mother. Whoever led us to believe it was over when they moved out at age 18 was a big fat liar! Or never had kids.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow!! I would also use the crochet hook. Where in Colorado are you? I'll be in Beaver Creek soon and was wondering if there are any yarn shops you could recommend.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Knot your work. Put you needle in the work as if you were going to sew in the end. Make sure the eye of the needle is by your join. Thread the needle while it is in the project and pull the needle out of the work. It is like working your end in but threading the needle at the end rather than the beginning of working the threads in. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I take my darning needles and run it through some stitches where I would weave in the ends, then thread the needles. Can be difficult, but not impossible. The just pull the needle through and you should have it woven in good enough


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Cindy M said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean has some great ideas for you. I have to remember the one about using sewing thread.
> ...


Thats a good idea witht hre needle Cindy. I will have to try that. I usually use a small crochet hook to weave my ends in and then apply a small dab of fabric glue to the ends to secure them in so they don't come out.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with Jessica Jean. 

Then use it and enjoy. You'll always have wonderful memories of this knitting experience and will learn to laugh over it as you retell many times in the future.

One of Life's minor bumps in the road.

Or instead of using it ... save it and give it to the child who assist in this project as a wedding gift. I'm sure his bride would love it. Of course he would have to have a good sense of humor or he might take it wrong.

Kathy


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is one tip I learned to do and it solves both the weaving in at the end and little fingers trying to be of help to mommy. When I knit at the very start of new colors and any part where there might be tails hanging around I first take both the long tail and the yarn I work with and knit in at least 5-10 stitches with both then I drop the tail and just continue to knit on. On the second row when you get to this spot be sure to pick up double strands that are there. I leave a tad of the tail hanging then when finished all I do is cut them off. Now your problem there and now..you may have to frog it and start again OR just put that one aside and start again later to take the yarn form the first and work in the yarn Or use the yarn from that panel for something else. Mom's lesson today is....hide the scissors or put up the knitting. Waite till he wants to give himself or someone else a hair cut..


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

If it is wool, could the ends be spit joined?


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

I had two short ends to weave in and so I split the ply of the yarn in half and with a small crochet hook, pulled one half through a close neighbouring stitch so that I could make a small tight knot with it and its other half. I then "re-united" each half and with sewing thread I stitched "blanket stitch" down the short shaft of re-united yarn (every now and then I pushed the needle through he shaft of yarn to increase the "grip" and then stitched that in to the main work. It is less bother than it sounds and it is very unlikely to work loose.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

When I get stuck with a short end, and it i MY fault and I try not to do it any more, I try to use a small er needle and draw the end down through the firmest sssssssssssstrand of fiber I'm working with. 

I do a lot of mixed yarn hats, and some of the yarns are loose and squishy, or ribon yarns, so no go there, but usualoy there is a regular ww strand that will sort of snog around the end if I wiggle it down the center of the strand and mayube change directions and go back the other way. At any ratae the end is buried. 
Foryou problem I think the gals are right about knots with a little glue inside so the surface stays yarny feling, but inside the glue holds fast. You can kind of split strands ,add a drop of glue,nestle the yarn tips in there and release the yarn in a little packet around it.

Aren't kiddies helpful. My Mama came back in the living room one day to find that my three year old brother had had unplugged all the lamps and unscrewed all the switch plates off the walls with a screw driver he had found somewhere. 

He was so proud of himself, sitting on the floor with all the wires exposed. He ended up runnning a power tool store.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy smokes I should have checked my spelling! Sorry.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Your English is great and easily understood! I was surprised to read English is your third language because I did not notice anything in your writing.


HandyFamily said:


> breezy622 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. I'm working on the middle strip, and when I went to pick it up this evening I discovered, to my horror, that one of my little boys (probably the 4 year old as we have been practicing with scissors lately) had picked up my scissors and cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors. :evil: :roll: So now instead of the long tails I had left, I have only maybe inch long tails left. After I got over my initial shock, I reminded myself that at least he hadn't cut the actual knitting, and he hadn't cut himself, so it could have been worse. He probably thought he was helping, but he was already asleep when I discovered what was done so I haven't gotten to ask which one did it or why. I know I shouldn't have left my work out, but in his defense they were the kids' safety scissors that I had been using as I didn't want to go get out my actual sewing scissors. Anyway, luckily I have all you more experienced knitters to turn to for help. Do I have to pull it all out (the strip is about half done) or is there some to save it? The ends are all at the edge of the work on the same side, and as this is the middle strip they will be in a seam. What would you do? Thank you in advance!
> ...


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

This can happen even when a you have cut the ends off too short yourself! I just use an unthreaded needle, weave though the stitches as usual and then thread the needle with the end and pull the yarn thru. . . you should do this twice, if possible, first one way and then another. . . it usually works fine.
-Sinead.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean! I have fabric glue in my supplies and never thought of it when wondering what to do in such a case. Duh!



Jessica-Jean said:


> The remaining tails are only an inch long? Assuming you do NOT want to rip out all that work and start over, my thought is to get some fabric 'glue', tie firm square knots with a tiny dab of the glue inside the knot. If joining the different colours together doesn't work for you, then how about tieing on the cut-off ends?
> 
> Or, you could do what one person did on a very loosely worked afghan-stitch throw I bought _just_ to take apart: where the yarn was joined, s/he had used (matching colour) sewing thread to secure the ends in place. Just to look at it, the joins were not obvious; if they had been, I might have left it in the Goodwill store. The sewn joins were a big bother to undo!
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> My one year old had a beautiful auburn curl on the top of her head until her three year old sister snipped it off. I always kept my knitting safe from kids, however, cats are another story.


Ah dear children ! When my daughter was 4 yo, I was in my "sewing" mode. So to do like Mom, she cut the flowers on a printed bed sheet. She was so proud that I haven't said a word.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. I'm working on the middle strip, and when I went to pick it up this evening I discovered, to my horror, that one of my little boys (probably the 4 year old as we have been practicing with scissors lately) had picked up my scissors and cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors. :evil: :roll: So now instead of the long tails I had left, I have only maybe inch long tails left. After I got over my initial shock, I reminded myself that at least he hadn't cut the actual knitting, and he hadn't cut himself, so it could have been worse. He probably thought he was helping, but he was already asleep when I discovered what was done so I haven't gotten to ask which one did it or why. I know I shouldn't have left my work out, but in his defense they were the kids' safety scissors that I had been using as I didn't want to go get out my actual sewing scissors. Anyway, luckily I have all you more experienced knitters to turn to for help. Do I have to pull it all out (the strip is about half done) or is there some to save it? The ends are all at the edge of the work on the same side, and as this is the middle strip they will be in a seam. What would you do? Thank you in advance!


Try something like Dritz Fray Check, found in fabric stores, you'll still want to try to weave in at as much as possible, and don't use too much glue (it can leave a little hard spot). It will take patience, but I believe you can do it!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I would use a crochet hook and then a litte dab of glue at the end of the yarn.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Breezy I hope you find the solution to your problem, I had to laugh at your son trying to help. I'm impressed that you have time to knit with four children. Good luck.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't read all the posts on this subject so hope I'm not repeating something someone else has posted. 
This is what I do when I have a really short tail to get rid of it. I use a darning needle, (not tapestry) I run the needle thru (before threading the needle) the same color as the tail, (spliting the yarn) then I can dampen the short tail and thread it into the darning needle and pull it into the knitted or crochet yarn. If you are able to get hold of the tail pull it thru the yarn tight then smoothe your item out and the tiny tail is gone and stays hidden.
I have done this on every thing I make whether it is a long tail or a very tiny stubby tail. It always works.
I do not weave any ends back in.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

HandyFamily-Hi Kati. Your story about your cousin was scary but I do have to admit, it gave me the giggles. I think it goes to show, there is definitly a higher power looking over children!! Denise


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I, too, would either stitch it or use a fabric glue. I made a silk shawl for a friend with a very open stitch which didn't lend itself to weaving in the stitches. I used a fabric glue and it works perfectly, and can be washed too.

Momma Osa


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe you could lenghten the ends with a modification of the Russian join plus the dap of glue Jessica-Jean suggested. Good luck - I definitely think the expression "necessity is the mother of invention" was referring to challenging adventure of raising little boys.

Link for a variation of Russian join...
http://knittingyards.wordpress.com/russian-join/


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I would suggest sewing thread and a fine needle too--with a good matching thread you could tack it in invisibly, perhaps using a crochet hook first to weave in the inch of tail, and then sewing down the end of it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

wordancer said:


> breezy622 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. ... one of my little boys . . . cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors.
> ...


What or rather how would you accomplish working in the ends as you go along? That sounds really hard to do, meaning how would you keep one color from showing up in the 1st row of the 2nd color?


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jessica-Jean has some great ideas for you. I have to remember the one about using sewing thread.
> When my ends are short I weave the needle into the fabric making sure the eye is right next to the end of the yarn. Then put the yarn through the eye and push the needle through the fabric where you have it threaded. jinx


I do the same thing jinx...One time I sewed the ends down and have repaired a dropped stitch I found after the knitting was finished this way also. Just tacked it in place. LOL!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The remaining tails are only an inch long? Assuming you do NOT want to rip out all that work and start over, my thought is to get some fabric 'glue', tie firm square knots with a tiny dab of the glue inside the knot. If joining the different colours together doesn't work for you, then how about tieing on the cut-off ends?
> 
> Or, you could do what one person did on a very loosely worked afghan-stitch throw I bought _just_ to take apart: where the yarn was joined, s/he had used (matching colour) sewing thread to secure the ends in place. Just to look at it, the joins were not obvious; if they had been, I might have left it in the Goodwill store. The sewn joins were a big bother to undo!
> 
> Good luck.


I've about (& agree with) both of these techniques, especially in regard to slippery or cotton yarns.

I also resorted to felting needles once, but you have to be really careful with those. It worked, anyway, for my very early project and I learned to leave longer ends (I tried hard but couldn't find anyone to blame but me. So sad.)


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

"impeccable candy-detecting auditory systems"

Clever!!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The remaining tails are only an inch long? Assuming you do NOT want to rip out all that work and start over, my thought is to get some fabric 'glue', tie firm square knots with a tiny dab of the glue inside the knot. If joining the different colours together doesn't work for you, then how about tieing on the cut-off ends?
> 
> Or, you could do what one person did on a very loosely worked afghan-stitch throw I bought _just_ to take apart: where the yarn was joined, s/he had used (matching colour) sewing thread to secure the ends in place. Just to look at it, the joins were not obvious; if they had been, I might have left it in the Goodwill store. The sewn joins were a big bother to undo!
> 
> Good luck.


I glue inside the knots also if I'm given an afghan to finish or add on to with too short tails.

I would like to scream when people leave short ends just to use up every inch of yarn. What good does that do when the afghan starts pulling apart with the first washing?


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

First weave your needle only. Then thread it and pull the yarn through. Works every time.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Just do the best you can with a tiny crochet hook


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

me again. I have used the method of getting rid of very short ends on baby yarn, to the chunky yarn and it works. It is almost impossible to find where I start my item to where I end it. I have also tried using a tiny dab of fab. glue, (a long time ago) and have found it's easier to feel the tiny little spot of glue than it is to find the knot or tiny ends you pull back thru the yarn.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

if using yarn glue be careful its not next to the skin i made my GS a cardigan that looked as though they vwere jig saw pieces and used yarn glue to fasten the ends down he could not wear it as the glue ends were scratchy my youngest S now 45yrs when he was about 3 cut the electric wire to a record player good job he had slippers on as it was a bare floor he had climbed up to the sideboard and got my scissers nobody saw him do it the scissors had a hole in them i think the slippers saved him


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > breezy622 said:
> ...


She is right! Everybody learns parenting on the first one...and statistically the oldest child is more likely to succeed in life!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> if using yarn glue be careful its not next to the skin i made my GS a cardigan that looked as though they vwere jig saw pieces and used yarn glue to fasten the ends down he could not wear it as the glue ends were scratchy my youngest S now 45yrs when he was about 3 cut the electric wire to a record player good job he had slippers on as it was a bare floor he had climbed up to the sideboard and got my scissers nobody saw him do it the scissors had a hole in them i think the slippers saved him


My husband did that to a lamp cord when he was a crawler. Lucky for him he had on a dry diaper. But the scissors were toast.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> ...and statistically the oldest child is more likely to succeed in life!


Really?! _That_ is thought-provoking. Or maybe I'm just the odd-man-out.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The remaining tails are only an inch long? Assuming you do NOT want to rip out all that work and start over, my thought is to get some fabric 'glue', tie firm square knots with a tiny dab of the glue inside the knot. If joining the different colours together doesn't work for you, then how about tieing on the cut-off ends?
> 
> Or, you could do what one person did on a very loosely worked afghan-stitch throw I bought _just_ to take apart: where the yarn was joined, s/he had used (matching colour) sewing thread to secure the ends in place. Just to look at it, the joins were not obvious; if they had been, I might have left it in the Goodwill store. The sewn joins were a big bother to undo!
> 
> Good luck.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and statistically the oldest child is more likely to succeed in life!
> ...


I've seen studies that claim this for eldest children, and these references can probably be dug up online, but it was several years ago and I hope our definition of "success in life" is continuing to evolve beyond becoming a doctor, lawyer, PhD, or captain of industry.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Think I would get the same color yarn and weave in a few inches(duplicate stitch if you will) on the last row of that color, then weave in the end and cut it off. That will leave a double yarn on the end, but that would be preferable to having a inch or so work it's way loose! Your little one was probably "helping" :lol: I'll bet Mommy learns to put the scissors away!(I did)


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I would take the sewing machine sew that side of the afghan, just from top to bottom to secure the yarn in place -- and then crochet a border when you're finished.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

And if you are concerned about how the edges will look, crochet an edge around it to cover up the joins.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The remaining tails are only an inch long? Assuming you do NOT want to rip out all that work and start over, my thought is to get some fabric 'glue', tie firm square knots with a tiny dab of the glue inside the knot. If joining the different colours together doesn't work for you, then how about tieing on the cut-off ends?
> 
> Or, you could do what one person did on a very loosely worked afghan-stitch throw I bought _just_ to take apart: where the yarn was joined, s/he had used (matching colour) sewing thread to secure the ends in place. Just to look at it, the joins were not obvious; if they had been, I might have left it in the Goodwill store. The sewn joins were a big bother to undo!
> 
> J G - your answers are always the best!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

breezy622 said:


> Thank you all! I feel much better about it this morning than I did last night. I was wondering if tying knots and using a bit of glue would work since they will be in the seam. I hadn't thought of using sewing thread, that is a good idea too. HandyFamily, wow, he sure had an angel looking over him!! That must have been terrifying for his mother, I can't even imagine! I think it is a great idea to weave in the ends as you go. It would keep them safe, and there wouldn't be so many to weave at the end! Since the kids were asleep when I had the initial shock, he (the 4 year old confessed this morning) didn't get nearly the scolding he would have gotten last night. Just a small one about needing to ask first. Little boys are creatures of impulse, that is for sure!


There's a fabric glue called "Fray Check" that I've used in similar situations. It does darken the yarn a bit so use just a dab.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Willa J. said:


> I would take the sewing machine sew that side of the afghan, just from top to bottom to secure the yarn in place -- and then crochet a border when you're finished.


I would agree with this, except use a small-medium zig-zag and stretch it just a bit as you sew. Maybe go over it twice.


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

He did get a hug too.  He is the 3rd of 4 children, and it is amazing how much more patience I have with the younger ones than I did with the older. My oldest complains that I did all my parental experimenting on her, and it isn't fair that her younger siblings get the benefit of my experience, lol (She is nearly 12).[/quote]

My 13 yo dd oldest of 6 feels the same way! It is tough being a big sister sometimes!


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

I have only read this first page -BUT I read here about the 'magic knot' and have been gathering up all my scraps and joined them into balls joined this way. (I'll use them for joining up squares collected for a blankets for the homeless charity). 
I will never use any join after mastering this!! It is indeed 'magic'!! there is no work to tidy after the work is done. And-- I actually found sitting and talking whilst doing the knotting very relaxing.


----------



## diana m (Jun 24, 2012)

try weaving in the needle before you thread it


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > HandyFamily said:
> ...


 That is amazing...bet when you were a little older though you couldn't hear her when she said pick up your toys!!!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Joan H:

Of course I did not hear her say "pick up your toys"! No candy potential in that!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Joan H:
> 
> Of course I did not hear her say "pick up your toys"! No candy potential in that!


Bad girl!!! (or yarn)


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I might consider taking sewing thread that is the closest to the color of the yarn and try making some very small almost invisible stitches that will adhere the small cut ends to the actual end of where you were knitting. It shouldn't show if yo barely pick up some of the yarn to be sewn together.
My 3 year old years ago decided to help mommy and basically did the same thing, and someone told me to do this and it worked. Many years later when she was married and became a mom and her 3 year old son decided to help mom shine white shoes with black shoe polish, I said to myself, "Thank you God, revenge is sweet" and told her how sorry I was to hear about this, all the time laughing to myself.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nittineedles...that is a funny/cute story.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitknack said:


> My 3 year old years ago decided to help mommy and basically did the same thing, and someone told me to do this and it worked. Many years later when she was married and became a mom and her 3 year old son decided to help mom shine white shoes with black shoe polish, I said to myself, "Thank you God, revenge is sweet" and told her how sorry I was to hear about this, all the time laughing to myself.


Maybe fear of such heavenly revenge is why my kids do not want to have children. _They_ were anything but angelic!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Salvaging with the suggestions given is what I would try.
OR crochet an edge around the blanket ???
A tip I learned a few years ago is knit at least three or four stitches with the new join so your ends are already worked in. 

Hope it works!


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the amazing tips! At first I was sure I was going to have to pull it out, and now I know I won't.  I've really enjoyed hearing everyone's stories too. Kids are funny!! I do my knitting at night after the kids go to bed as "me time" but I've gotten lazy about putting my things away, and have been leaving out on the little table by my chair. No more, now back in my bag and put up! Better role modeling that way too, lol. I was making the throw to donate, but after my son's "help", and all your responses, I've decided to let him have it when it is done. I will post a picture when it is finished! Thank you again to everyone who took the time to respond.


----------



## lomarangely (Mar 5, 2011)

you can weave the needle through some stitches first, before you thread it, leaving the eye of the needle close to the short yarn end, then thread the needle and pull the yarn through.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jessica-Jean has some great ideas for you. I have to remember the one about using sewing thread.
> When my ends are short I weave the needle into the fabric making sure the eye is right next to the end of the yarn. Then put the yarn through the eye and push the needle through the fabric where you have it threaded. jinx


This is what I would do, and have done in the past.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

When my daughter was about four, she played 'beauty salon' with a little neighbor girl and cut one of her whole pig tails off at the rubber band - with a safety scissors! Thank goodness the little neighbor girl's mom had a sense of humor...


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Please post us a picture when you're done if you can.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> I will post a picture when it is finished! Thank you again to everyone who took the time to respond.


Please, post the picture right here, in this topic. That way, those who are already 'watching' it will be sure to see it. I don't know about the others, but I almost never browse the 'Pictures' section. There are too many lovely temptations to be found there!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> breezy622 said:
> 
> 
> > I will post a picture when it is finished! Thank you again to everyone who took the time to respond.
> ...


You said it! The pictures section is a *******.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I would just run it back through a st. and tie a knot, dab with fabric glue then work the rest in as much as possible. my nephew and my GD gave each other hair cuts when they were little. My DD was able to fix her daughters hair since it was long but my nephew had a large gap in front that just had to grow back.


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

If you don't have access to a latch hook, there is something else you can use. Take a 15inch length of thread, double it and thread a needle. Now there will be a loop at the end of the thread. Put the needle into the knitting, making one or two stitches close together, slip that loose end into the loop, and pull away. Make as many small stitches as you can, and the end will be secured. if you have a thread that is a little larger than sewing thread, use it.
If you are using plied yarn, you could open it up and put the individual plies into different places in the knitting so that it would not be so heavy in one place.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Weaveknit said:


> If you don't have access to a latch hook, there is something else you can use. Take a 15inch length of thread, double it and thread a needle. Now there will be a loop at the end of the thread. Put the needle into the knitting, making one or two stitches close together, slip that loose end into the loop, and pull away. Make as many small stitches as you can, and the end will be secured. if you have a thread that is a little larger than sewing thread, use it.
> If you are using plied yarn, you could open it up and put the individual plies into different places in the knitting so that it would not be so heavy in one place.


:thumbup:


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

wordancer said:


> breezy622 said:
> 
> 
> > My oldest complains that I did all my parental experimenting on her, and it isn't fair that her younger siblings get the benefit of my experience, lol (She is nearly 12).
> ...


Being the oldest girl I can say from experience that "Mom never let me!" And the resentment that goes with that.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

maybe try tying onto it with yarn/string, whatever, weave and cut at tying point after weaving in


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm at a disadvantage in dealing with sibling drama, as I am an only child! luckily I have a friend who is the 2nd of 7, and she gives me advice, lol. I will post a photo here in this thread when the throw is finished. Thank you for pointing out that I should put it here, I would've just put it in the pictures section. Makes more sense to put it here though! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Weaveknit said:


> If you don't have access to a latch hook, there is something else you can use. Take a 15inch length of thread, double it and thread a needle. Now there will be a loop at the end of the thread. Put the needle into the knitting, making one or two stitches close together, slip that loose end into the loop, and pull away. Make as many small stitches as you can, and the end will be secured. if you have a thread that is a little larger than sewing thread, use it.
> If you are using plied yarn, you could open it up and put the individual plies into different places in the knitting so that it would not be so heavy in one place.


What a nifty technique!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Weaveknit said:


> If you don't have access to a latch hook, there is something else you can use. Take a 15inch length of thread, double it and thread a needle. Now there will be a loop at the end of the thread. Put the needle into the knitting, making one or two stitches close together, slip that loose end into the loop, and pull away. Make as many small stitches as you can, and the end will be secured. if you have a thread that is a little larger than sewing thread, use it.
> If you are using plied yarn, you could open it up and put the individual plies into different places in the knitting so that it would not be so heavy in one place.


Clever!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Weaveknit said:


> If you don't have access to a latch hook, there is something else you can use. Take a 15inch length of thread, double it and thread a needle. Now there will be a loop at the end of the thread. Put the needle into the knitting, making one or two stitches close together, slip that loose end into the loop, and pull away. Make as many small stitches as you can, and the end will be secured. if you have a thread that is a little larger than sewing thread, use it.
> If you are using plied yarn, you could open it up and put the individual plies into different places in the knitting so that it would not be so heavy in one place.


Sounds like it would work great. I'm going to keep this one for future ref. :thumbup:


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Take a look at this site, if you have ends long enough for the knot, you can make tails as long as you like. Sometimes a crochet hook can help catch short ends for the knot....Della


----------



## toughgranny (Nov 20, 2011)

I would split what littal tail you have left,Use a crochet hook to pull one 1/2 " tail through(just under one stitch is enough). then tie both pieces together with a square knot.Put your needle through until just the eye is showing,then it can be threaded and pulled through.. Weave the other half the same way. Hope this helps


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Breezy622, please tell your daughter that all first children feel the same!  It can be extra annoying when your siblings are brothers and are given more freedom than you have.



> My oldest complains that I did all my parental experimenting on her, and it isn't fair that her younger siblings get the benefit of my experience, lol (She is nearly 12).


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Several people recommended using a crochet hook instead.

Instead? That's what I was taught to use, way back in the Dark Ages (1968). And still do, as a rule. It was only when I came back to knitting for good sometime after 2000 and bought a reference book that I "learned" that a darning needle was the tool of choice and you were supposed to basically duplicate the stitches.

Phooey. A crochet hook works just fine and is much quicker, IMO. 

My suggestion was going to be crocheting that seam and catching the loose threads in it. A knot or dab of flexible fabric glue (or even both) ought to make it impenetrable. 

Now don't forget those pictures so we can see!!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

I would tie a piece of the yarn useing a square knot close to the edge amd then weave it in..I would not use thread unless the throw is made out of cotten because it can cut through some (most) yarns


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> breezy622 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I'm knitting a small throw and it is done in three strips. I'm working on the middle strip, and when I went to pick it up this evening I discovered, to my horror, that one of my little boys (probably the 4 year old as we have been practicing with scissors lately) had picked up my scissors and cut all the strings off of the edges where I had changed colors. :evil: :roll: So now instead of the long tails I had left, I have only maybe inch long tails left. After I got over my initial shock, I reminded myself that at least he hadn't cut the actual knitting, and he hadn't cut himself, so it could have been worse. He probably thought he was helping, but he was already asleep when I discovered what was done so I haven't gotten to ask which one did it or why. I know I shouldn't have left my work out, but in his defense they were the kids' safety scissors that I had been using as I didn't want to go get out my actual sewing scissors. Anyway, luckily I have all you more experienced knitters to turn to for help. Do I have to pull it all out (the strip is about half done) or is there some to save it? The ends are all at the edge of the work on the same side, and as this is the middle strip they will be in a seam. What would you do? Thank you in advance!
> ...


and my son, about the same age, poked my metal knitting needles into a one bar electric fire. Fortunately he held the two tops together, so the current passed straight through, leaving a gap in the fire and fusing the two tops together. Terrifying.


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello everyone! I finally finished it! I tied knots, weaved the needle through the stitches, and then threaded the needle and pulled the yarn through. I think it worked well. On a couple of the really short ones I used a crochet hook, and that worked also. Hopefully they hold! This was a beginner pattern from the summer 2012 issue of Love of Knitting magazine. I thought it would be a good pattern for charity because it is simple enough to do in front of the tv, but changes pattern and color often enough to not get boring. There are endless color combinations possible, and it would be very easy to adjust the size. Since it was a beginner level pattern, the pattern called for whip stitching the panels together "as close to the edges as possible" so I did. When I use this pattern again I will add selvedge edges to the panels and then mattress stitch them together to make a nicer seam. I had a hard time with lighting to get a good picture, but here it is!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute boy! He looks very pleased with his gift. You did a great job. Knitting and crocheting makes one very creative. So happy you found a workable solution for it. Love the colors.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a lovely throw. So happy you finished it up and learned tricks besides. 

That trick that weaveknit wrote about using a noose and another thin sewing needle is a very good idea for me using multi textured yarns, including slippery ribbon yarn, in stripes for hats. 

You can really hide the ends in that way and pulling them inside the fatter yarn strands means they will not work out.


----------

